# New buck and baby



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I got a few pics today of the new baby and our new buck. I'll post the baby pics first, cus who doesn't want to see baby pics before a stinky buck! I think we are going to name her Sheza Doll, Dolly for short. She just looks like a toy to me. I have never had a kid so ready to get on her feet, she was scrambling for footing before her hind legs were even out of mom.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful..............  :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

And the new buck Copy Cat. He was born in february and is fullblood boer.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!!! I don't know boers....but that buck is AMAZING!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Dolly is precious  her markings! Congrats on your new buck, he's magnificent!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

OMG I looooove the new baby


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

She's adorable!
And the new buck WOW!!! He's nice!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Love her!! :greengrin: 
Nice looking boy also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cool .......both are amazing...congrats..... :thumb: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Your little Dolly looks really nice but that buck of yours is AWESOME. I hope Caliber is half as good as him.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful baby and handsome buck. He is so stocky. Wow!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone :greengrin:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I really like the doeling :drool: ...is she for sale?  :greengrin: 

Also that looks like a really nice buck.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow! An Amazing looking Buck and what a wonderful looking baby too. That is such an awesome buck!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Your sure hit the boer jackpot this week!! :stars: 

LOVE the baby she is a looker!! You will do GREAT with her and so healthy sounding too!!! Congrats for sure.

Copy Cat is a HUNK! What an awesome addittion to your herd! You are on your way to an super awesome herd!!


----------



## Tammy Tarrant (Dec 20, 2011)

What a beautiful baby... i hope that I will have ones that cute soon.. and your buck is just stunning.. I have 2 Australian Red Boers that look very similar to your buck... I will post some pics in the near future (as soon as I learn how to upload here).. 

May you get many beautiful babies...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you everyone :greengrin:


 :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

:shocked: Wow she is so adorable


----------

